# Squash / badminton in AD



## Deefor

Hi,

Heading over to AD in July. I see there are gyms about, and found info on the running club, but are there many facilities for squash and badminton?

I haven't played either for a few years and am not very good, but keen to start playing again. 

Thanks


----------



## tara87

Hey 

Just wondering if you found any places to play badminton in Abu Dhabi? I moved over a month ago and looking to get back into it.

Dont know if you know but you can run/cycle round the F1 circuit at Yas Island on a Tuesday 

Thanks


----------



## Deefor

Not really looked yet as it's not quite reached the top of my priority list, but I've heard there are a few places to play squash and more to play tennis. Planning to head off to the Abu Dhabi Striders once I've settled in (and it cools down a few degrees). There is also a 10K round the Yas F1 circuit at the end of November which seems a realistic target.


----------



## Spareski

Hey,

I've just moved to Abu Dhabi and wondered if anyone has found somewhere to play badminton?

Thanks,


----------



## newguyintown

Hey guys,

I have been looking for a place to play badminton myself and all I could find was Duplays organized Badminton league. Unfortunately they are organizing it in Khalifa City and I live in the town area so no chance that I can go there since I don't have a driving license (yet) or a car.

Have a lookie here - 

Smash that Birdie IV Badminton league in Abu Dhabi by DUPLAYS Abu Dhabi

I have also heard that one can play badminton at Al Jazeera club but haven't really got any details.


----------



## Spareski

newguyintown said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have been looking for a place to play badminton myself and all I could find was Duplays organized Badminton league. Unfortunately they are organizing it in Khalifa City and I live in the town area so no chance that I can go there since I don't have a driving license (yet) or a car.
> 
> I have also heard that one can play badminton at Al Jazeera club but haven't really got any details.


Hey,

Thanks for the info, I'll check them out.

If you fancy a game I'm more than happy to try and arrange a court for us. I don't have a car yet as I've only been here a week but as soon as I receive my visa then I'll be getting one, but until then I'm using taxis :-(

Thanks


----------



## newguyintown

Spareski said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll check them out.
> 
> If you fancy a game I'm more than happy to try and arrange a court for us. I don't have a car yet as I've only been here a week but as soon as I receive my visa then I'll be getting one, but until then I'm using taxis :-(
> 
> Thanks


You are welcome!

I would love to play a game! Well if you do come across something in the city, please do let me know. It will be long before I get a car, still in the process of getting a driving license


----------



## Spareski

I didn't think you needed a driving licence in Abu Dhabi 

Where abouts in the city are you?


----------



## newguyintown

Spareski said:


> I didn't think you needed a driving licence in Abu Dhabi
> 
> Where abouts in the city are you?


Khalidiyah...How about you?


----------



## Spareski

I'm the other end of the island in the ministries complex but I'll be moving soon but I don't know where yet? I take it there isn't a court somewhere in the middle of us then?


----------



## newguyintown

Spareski said:


> I'm the other end of the island in the ministries complex but I'll be moving soon but I don't know where yet? I take it there isn't a court somewhere in the middle of us then?


Hey spareski,

Just found about a badminton court near Al Wahda mall, but it is accessible only on fridays. Monthly membership is 140 or 45 per day. But am not sure if you would want to go and play there since even on fridays it's available only from 10 to 2 and I believe its kinda crowded as well.


----------



## Spareski

Hey newguyintown,

That sounds good! I think I have plans for Friday afternoon but I may be able to do late morning if you fancy a game? I'll confirm on Thursday if that's okay? How come it's only available Friday mornings? 
I'll nip to the mall tomorrow to pick up a racquet and some shuttle cocks as mine are still at home :-( 

Let me know what time is convenient for you.


----------



## newguyintown

Spareski said:


> Hey newguyintown,
> 
> That sounds good! I think I have plans for Friday afternoon but I may be able to do late morning if you fancy a game? I'll confirm on Thursday if that's okay? How come it's only available Friday mornings?
> I'll nip to the mall tomorrow to pick up a racquet and some shuttle cocks as mine are still at home :-(
> 
> Let me know what time is convenient for you.


\\

Sorry! I never came onto the forum after the last post  I am not sure about why is it available only in the mornings. I am still trying to find a better place in the city itself.


----------



## ali.ka007

Badminton court available in sharjah from 7 pm to 10 pm. (Saturday to Thursday).


----------



## sunnyyy

ali.ka007 said:


> Badminton court available in sharjah from 7 pm to 10 pm. (Saturday to Thursday).



Hi,
I am living in Abu dhabi since early 2012 and would love to know about possibilities to play badminton here (specially on weekends). 
I haven't played since long, but would love to start a sport to stay fit. I have a car and am staying in city.
Thanks.


----------



## dzey

both me and my wife are also looking for badmington games - I've heard in Zayed Sports City there are some courts, but it'd be good to join some people already playing on regular basis


----------



## Volz

*volz*

Hi. I would like to join in for badminton if theres a group started. I have found a badminton and squash pitch in Mussafah but nobody to play with. I am aware the posts are old but just trying my luck.


----------



## rockyj123

HI, I am new in Dubai.
I am a semi professional badminton player and am looking to join a group or some players to play with.
I can play on fridays and/or saturdays..


----------



## The druid

Volz said:


> Hi. I would like to join in for badminton if theres a group started. I have found a badminton and squash pitch in Mussafah but nobody to play with. I am aware the posts are old but just trying my luck.


Let me know if anyone gets back to you. Haven't played either for years but my wife and I looking for some sport to take up and these might just be the answer


----------



## Volz

The druid said:


> Let me know if anyone gets back to you. Haven't played either for years but my wife and I looking for some sport to take up and these might just be the answer


Haven't got any replies yet Druid. I managed to pull in a work colleague. I play at the Mafraq Hotel now. Feel free to join in. They provide racquets as well at an extra charge of AED10. Could be worth a try for the two of you.


----------



## rockyj123

thnx for the info volz.. do we have to pre book.. and how many courts do they have..


----------

